# WORST wma in Georgia - Not about hunters, but about upkeep, etc.



## Pound4Pound (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't mean this as an attack on the personnel given pennies to upkeep thousands of acres of land, but which WMA areas do you see suffering the most? Trash, overgrown, wild west, meth, etc.

I have seen a lot from here to Washington and the South has some pretty good public land.  I have found syringes at some spots in the midwest and even witnessed a DEA helicopter and team setting up on some national forest in Northern Cali. Georgia is well off but I am curious as to who has complaints and figured this would make a tasty thread topic for us public land stompers.


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter (Mar 6, 2014)

Coosawattee wma in Murray County was pretty bad trash wise.  At about every pull-off there were old furniture or carpet dumbed.  Also, it was the worst wma I had seen for flagging tape.  It was strung across the trails as if to block someone off from hunting a public area.  Also, the briars would about rip your breeches off in places.  I saw the other day they were doing some control burns over there, so that's some good news. But, on the other hand, the hunting was pretty good.  Me and a small group of buddies managed to kill two bucks in two days on the last quota hunt over there.


----------



## The Fever (Mar 6, 2014)

The ones over here in southeast Georgia aren't maintained too well for animals in some cases....I hope they do some burns over here too...


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 6, 2014)

BF Grant don't have much trash but it has zero upkeep or anything. Beats the fire outta me how one of the best WMAs in the state has no area manager for yrs and never plants a thing.


----------



## sman (Mar 6, 2014)

Probably a N GA mountain WMA.  They get more bike riders, hikers,  campers, horses, and trout fishing.   More ppl equals more trash.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Mar 6, 2014)

What's left of coosawatee wma no food plots and it gets smaller every year and bums trash it up bad


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Mar 6, 2014)

ProphesyMountainHunter said:


> Coosawattee wma in Murray County was pretty bad trash wise.  At about every pull-off there were old furniture or carpet dumbed.  Also, it was the worst wma I had seen for flagging tape.  It was strung across the trails as if to block someone off from hunting a public area.  Also, the briars would about rip your breeches off in places.  I saw the other day they were doing some control burns over there, so that's some good news. But, on the other hand, the hunting was pretty good.  Me and a small group of buddies managed to kill two bucks in two days on the last quota hunt over there.



Not to mention poor road quality that we experienced on some sections of the WMA.  Dern near sunk my truck in a mud hole that didn't look all that bad at first glance.  That might have changed the outcome of our hunt had we not gotten out. lol

Also, some of the boundaries on Coosawattee were poorly marked and you really needed to have done your homework to be positive you were hunting on the public property and not private.


----------



## antnye (Mar 7, 2014)

ChattNFHunter said:


> Not to mention poor road quality that we experienced on some sections of the WMA.  Dern near sunk my truck in a mud hole that didn't look all that bad at first glance.  That might have changed the outcome of our hunt had we not gotten out. lol
> 
> Also, some of the boundaries on Coosawattee were poorly marked and you really needed to have done your homework to be positive you were hunting on the public property and not private.



Some of those holes will bury you up to the wipers!  I've got a lifted jeep with 35s and about got stuck a couple times last year during the deer quota. Plenty of critters but some of the the ugliest scenery in the county.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 7, 2014)

Chickasawhatchee.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 7, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> BF Grant don't have much trash but it has zero upkeep or anything. Beats the fire outta me how one of the best WMAs in the state has no area manager for yrs and never plants a thing.



The good ole days of B.F.Grant are long gone. For years when Harry run it, there wasn't a better place anywhere to turkey hunt! Now, they are mowing those pretty woods down, not just the pines but the big hardwoods too. There's hardly ever anyone at the check station anymore. Gates which used to stay closed are now standing wide open for folks to drive all over the place.


----------



## arrow4u (Mar 7, 2014)

Blanton Creek is the prettiest and the cleanest WMA that i have been on. job well done over there


----------



## dbean43 (Mar 7, 2014)

Grand Bay WMA we'll be lucky if anyone even comes and unlocks the gate for the only weekend of turkey hunting they've decided to give us.


----------



## longbearded1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Why not get a group together and clean some up, on a volunteer basis? The other thing needed- if you see someone trashing the place drop a dime on them!


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 8, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> The good ole days of B.F.Grant are long gone. For years when Harry run it, there wasn't a better place anywhere to turkey hunt! Now, they are mowing those pretty woods down, not just the pines but the big hardwoods too. There's hardly ever anyone at the check station anymore. Gates which used to stay closed are now standing wide open for folks to drive all over the place.



I couldn't believe the open gates when I hunted there...


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Mar 8, 2014)

antnye said:


> Plenty of critters but some of the the ugliest scenery in the county.



You got that right antnye!! I will most likely be back next year though.  I can put up with ugly scenery and giant mud holes for the amount of deer we saw and harvested in the short 2 days.


----------



## tr21 (Mar 9, 2014)

arrow4u said:


> Blanton Creek is the prettiest and the cleanest WMA that i have been on. job well done over there



AMEN. I  hear Mike has a good group of volunteers over there !


----------



## robert carter (Mar 10, 2014)

Horse Creek, Bullard Creek,Ocmulgee and Flat Tub are my stomping grounds and the guys that are over these do an outstanding job.Its a blessing to be able to hunt them for only 19 bucks.RC


----------



## Strutter (Mar 10, 2014)

UGA is who cuts the timber on BF Grant, not Dnr, UGA leases the land to The DNR


----------



## triton196 (Mar 11, 2014)

the wmas in north ga are run down the food plots don't get planted and the roads are rough not much as far as game on them. a lot of the pines are dead from pine beetles.


----------



## dfurdennis (Mar 13, 2014)

Worst one I have been to in the last yr was pine log...not much upkeep there


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Mar 13, 2014)

Richmond Hill WMA is pretty awful, but at least they are FINALLY doing some thinning and burning. It's always been the densest, most impenetrable woods I've ever stepped foot in. The gun range there has become WAY too popular with non hunters just out there doing magazine dumps from their assault rifles.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Mar 13, 2014)

X2 on pine log


----------

